# My 16' 1976 Stauter Built



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Me and my dad took on a project at the beginning of the spring to sand down and repaint my 16' Stauter Built. Little did we know actually how much work it would take! :001_huh: but after several months of sanding, priming, and painting we finally have it done. (pics below) the first few voyages were not so successful, because of a bad starter/old motor.  Cleaned the carbs and got the starter rebuilt and got the 1976 55HP Evinrude running again just in time for the winter time trout bite. :thumbup: Just a suggestion for any of you that are about to take on this task. Be ready to find bad spots in the wood that you'll have to glass/replace wood, and buy lots of sandpaper and caulk! :thumbsup:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i have one too! Id post a pic if i could! well damn!....looky there, I posted a pic!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice! I love the natural wood finish on them. I repainted mine the colors it was when we purchased it about 8 years ago (except made the blue a little darker). The paint had started to peel really bad, which is why we decided to repaint it. When I sanded it down though we found out the original colors on it were the gray and red. Great boats though!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

those things look sweet guys, good job


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

That is classic stuff there!


----------

